# Panthers at Giants Sunday Night Football 12/21



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hard to know whether to downplay the significance of this game or to overhype it.I really wonder what sort of performance this team shall bring to primetime television in what could be described as the most important regular season game in franchise history.Of course this is a road game that will determine whether or not the panthers could stay home for all of their playoff games.Now the problem is that the Panthers are a poor road team so they need homefield advantage more than the Giants would.Of course you can tell yourself that they've played better lately,but then they were playing at home except when they were playing a five win team in Green Bay.I"m trying to be optimistic,but bad thoughts sneak into my head when I think about some of our road performances this year 


The implications are significant,the winner of this game has homefield throughout the playoffs.As of this moment the panthers have clinched a tie for the division,but not a playoff spot.It is my assumption that this means that if they lose both remaining games they would need either Tampa,ATL or Dallas to lose one game between them.It would be fine with me if Dallas lost at home to Baltimore saturday night on NFL network...ESPN could act like it was the end of the world and we could all laugh at them.It sort of aggravates me that Arizona has clinched for a couple of weeks and could end up a .500 team,but them's the breaks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Panthers at Giants SUnday Night Football 12/21*

God, I hope the Panthers absolutely annihilate the Giants. I'll be rooting for them for sure on Sunday night.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Funny how the Panthers biggest regular season ever lasted only two weeks after the previous one against Tampa Bay. This game is huge though as playing in our own stadium during the playoffs would only be good for us (8-0 at home this year). Biggest thing is how well were gonna handle the cold. I think we'll be alright but Delhomme went on News14 the other night and said that the first time he's played in snow was against the Packers a couple weeks ago and it's sposed to snow Sunday night. That didn't effect him getting the ball to Smitty against the Packers so as of right now I don't think it will matter. Either way it should be a really good game and if we can get our running game going then we have a great chance of winning. Giants coming off two straight loses means it's not going to be easy but I think Fox will have us ready for this one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Panthers defense should be able to sack Manning a few times, and if they don't have Brandon Jacobs, they're going to have a much tougher time running the ball than usual.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We just placed Keydrick Vincent on IR which is very unfortunate because he's played fantastic this year. He's really set the tone for the right side of our line and thankfully we have depth on our line our we might be facing some problems. If Bridges could figure out how to avoid being a ******* and stop getting into problems with the law then he probably could find a starting job somewhere. I guess he'll be stepping in for Vincent, not sure how much that is going to effect our line since we've been shuffling starters in and out all year.

Kemo might be out for this one as well which is an even bigger problem, as unlike our O-Line we have basically no depth at all at DT. So unless were planning on playing Brayton or Johnson out of position then we might be in trouble against New Yorks running game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I forget to mention Kemo in the thread.I don't think he's going to play based on what I've read.Also forgot to mention the weather...It's going to be a bigtime factor in this game


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would assume that Dallas' loss to the Ravens clinches a spot for us in the playoffs.These standings aren't updated yet,but you can see that now only Tampa and ATL can reach 11 wins and be a factor in us missing the playoffs.The VIkings could win out and reach 11 wins,but that would make give them their division and that doesn't matter to us.
Also ESPN has inspired me to hate the Cowboys with a fiery passion.God I'm sick of their 24 hour per day coverage of every little thing to do with 'America's Team' **** them and the dallas cowboys and the horse they rode in on.
NFC TeamDiv W L T







Pct PF PA Net Pts TD Home Road Div Pct Conf Pct Non-Conf Streak Last 5 1.z-
New York Giants NCE1130.786374246128406-15-24-2.6678-2.8003-12L3-22

.Carolina Panthers NCS1130.78635326489408-03-33-2.6007-3.7004-03W4-13

.Minnesota Vikings NCN950.64334229052375-14-44-2.6677-3.7002-24W4-14.z- 
Arizona Cardinals NCW860.57138635828465-23-45-01.0006-5.5452-11L2-35

.Dallas Cowboys NCE950.64333228844406-13-43-2.6007-4.6362-11W4-16.

Tampa Bay Buccaneers NCS950.64331325162326-03-53-3.5008-4.6671-12L3-27.

Atlanta Falcons NCS950.64333628155366-13-43-3.5006-4.6003-11W3-28

.Philadelphia Eagles NCE851.60736927396405-23-3-11-3.2506-4.6002-1-13W3-1-


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I should have made a table...but you can look up the standings for yourself


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It looks like the Chargers are going to beat the Bucs,Garcia just threw a pick six and it's now 41-21 with under three minutes remaining.If that score holds then we can win the division before this game starts if Minnesota beat the Falcons(4 PM start)


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

14-10 panthers...We're doing great on offense...Can't say our defense is doing as well as I'd like.Looks like it's going to be a damned tough game and I'd love it if we could get a turnover...or five turnovers while I'm wishin'


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

21-10...Damn it this is a good start.We really need to get ahead so we can play our game and take the giants out of their game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow did we ever need that td...DeAngelo has four touchdowns and another long one too


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Basel said:


> Panthers defense should be able to sack Manning a few times, and if they don't have Brandon Jacobs, they're going to have a much tougher time running the ball than usual.


Ward baby, you better believe! :admin:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is pretty tough really.Aside from our defense in the second half we played really well in this game,certainly better than we've played on the road all season.The whole game came down to us needing a good break,but instead the Giants got two.If Smitty doesn't get called for holding we almost certainly win that game.We had a first down on the 28...That penalty only took us back about six yards,but that was the game.Then that damned punt bounces right back to that idiot return man in OT...We get a good bounce and that's the game there.

It's easy to believe the loss of Kemoatu was the critical factor in our defensive collapse.We just don't have anyone behind him and the giants were hammering his replacement all night long.If he was there we most certainly do a much better job against the run...And that was the entire game there.

Right now I don't want to think about the offseason too much,but Ken Lucas either has to get better or he has to be replaced in the starting lineup.He simply has not been good enough this year and we needed someone better last night.Everyone has been picking on him all year and that's when you know someone needs to be replaced in your secondary.

I know who John Fox is,but I wish he could have been less conservative before that field goal attempt.I don't put that miss on Kasay in the least.That miss is on John Fox and whoever called the run on third down.We needed to get closer.That just wasn't a high percentage attempt even though Kasay damn near hit it.


----------

